
TSMC to Keep Supplying Chips to Huawei - baybal2
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1334745
======
baybal2
The difference with ARM:

\- US can bar US companies from working with ARM, and nothing changes for them
short term (companies simply keeping using their masks)

\- US can bar US companies from working with TSMC, and it gets the greatest
shutdown on shipments of all things electronic, while the rest of the world
happily gains

------
lowpro
Just a note: the author claims Huawei is the number 2 smartphone company ahead
of Apple, but the cited story was regarding a 2 mo streak in 2017 before Apple
released the iPhone 8. According to IDC [0], the rankings currently go
Samsung, Apple, then Huawei in smartphone market share.

[0] [https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/01/31/idc-xiaomi-is-
fourth-l...](https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/01/31/idc-xiaomi-is-fourth-
largest-smartphone-manufacturer-in-the-world/%3famp)

~~~
Leary
Huawei was number 2 ahead of Apple in Q1 2019[1].

[1][https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/thumbor/3Fn1mqLMMpADLzTeJ0q6yoHShyY=...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/thumbor/3Fn1mqLMMpADLzTeJ0q6yoHShyY=/0x0:826x681/1320x0/filters:focal\(0x0:826x681\):format\(webp\):no_upscale\(\)/cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/16203894/prUS45042319_F_1.jpg)

------
lovedva
TSMC just manufactures the designs. The designs are still required to be made
by the customer of TSMC.

------
robert_foss
I guess TSMC isn't based in the US in any meaningful way. Good for them.

~~~
Gibbon1
The US is in no position to mess with TSMC. None.

~~~
bgorman
The US is Taiwan's biggest supporter. The US could theoretically really flex
some muscle here, since Taiwan essentially depends on the US for defense.

~~~
mfatica
And go to who? Samsung is the only real competitor

~~~
deepnotderp
In theory, Intel

~~~
mfatica
Intel can barely keep up with manufacturing their own chips, and have nearly
lost to AMD

~~~
deepnotderp
Hence, "in theory"

------
m0zg
Not sure how this is possible. ARM withdrew its license, and so did SD
Association (whose IP would presumably need to be on the chip as well):
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/22/18635326/huawei-arm-
chip-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/22/18635326/huawei-arm-chip-designs-
business-suspension). Or maybe they're just saying "we'll make whatever
designs you send to us, even if they are in violation of your own licensing
deals with IP holders" hoping that Huawei won't be so reckless as to put in
any orders. Seems like a legally precarious position to be in.

~~~
baybal2
The trick is that ARM China is Chinese company with Chinese controlling stake,
and completely separate licensing policies from ARM UK.

And it is known that Huawei made a castling move few months ago by switching
licensing from ARM UK to ARM China

~~~
m0zg
How can it be a Chinese company if ARM is a Japanese company now?

~~~
sanxiyn
In June 2018, SoftBank sold 51% of ARM's Chinese operation to ARM China for
$775M.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/06/softbank_offloads_5...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/06/softbank_offloads_51_per_cent_of_arm_china_for_a_bargain_7752m/)

~~~
m0zg
Ah, I didn't know. Thanks for pointing this out.

